# CU Dijon



## Roger Haworth (Feb 21, 2018)

Last month we parked at CU Dijon: Google Maps

As we were settling down for the night we were approached by a middle aged woman dog walker who informed us that this was a very dangerous place frequented by drug addicts who were likely to set our vehicle on fire!

We didn't know what to make of this but as we had both had some wine we had no legal option but to stay overnight.

As it happened the night passed off quietly.

Has anyone else had an experience like this and if so did they stay and if so did anything nasty happen?


----------



## alcam (Feb 21, 2018)

Roger Haworth said:


> Last month we parked at CU Dijon: Google Maps
> 
> As we were settling down for the night we were approached by a middle aged woman dog walker who informed us that this was a very dangerous place frequented by drug addicts who were likely to set our vehicle on fire!
> 
> ...



Don't know the spot but I/you would suspect one of two things . She was trying to scare you away or she reads the DM


----------



## Shockingdog (Feb 21, 2018)

Roger Haworth said:


> Last month we parked at CU Dijon: Google Maps
> 
> As we were settling down for the night we were approached by a middle aged woman dog walker who informed us that this was a very dangerous place frequented by drug addicts who were likely to set our vehicle on fire!
> 
> ...





First question what was the area like ? Was it a down at heel location? Was it clean and generally tidy? Was there any evidence of drug taking,discarded needles, drinks cans and broken bottles,burned aluminium foil or evidence of scorch marks from the supposed fires? Any evidence of antisocial behaviour? These are just some of the things we look out for before parking up for the night. If not I suspect she had a thing against campervans,Brits,people in general ? or was just a sad sad person.


----------



## alcam (Feb 21, 2018)

Shockingdog said:


> First question what was the area like ? Was it a down at heel location? Was it clean and generally tidy? Was there any evidence of drug taking,discarded needles, drinks cans and broken bottles,burned aluminium foil or evidence of scorch marks from the supposed fires? Any evidence of antisocial behaviour? These are just some of the things we look out for before parking up for the night. If not I suspect she had a thing against campervans,Brits,people in general ? or was just a sad sad person.



You may well be right . To be fair some older people ( yes maybe includes us ) often think once they close their curtains and lock their doors that unspeakable things happen in the dead of night . There is often no evidence of this (see previous post) .


----------



## runnach (Feb 21, 2018)

Flip side of the coin, I was once camped up in Limeuil heard a rustling thought no more of it . The following morning behind me in the bandstand young lad early 20's homeless and had slept rough . Kettle had boiled, so I thought to myself best thing here is a cuppa. Anyway offered the kid a cup of tea He accepted turned out he was having a bad time family problems so had left home.

Weird thing was my dog a GSD who was a twat never made a murmur, Animal perception? no idea ? . In fairness any monkey business and she would have protected me ( I think) .

Anyway after a cup of tea a chat in broken French and English we shook hands and not seen him from that day to this.

Not exactly what we want wildcamping, or anticipate , it only cost me a teabag and 20 mins or so of my time...SO it was all positive really.

Channa


----------



## Silver sprinter (Feb 21, 2018)

The dog walker gave good advice,  so why was she there, !!!!!


----------

